# What is this tool?



## Luke2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey,
I found this tool at a yard sale and bought it. The person had no idea what it was and either did i but it looked cool. It actually ratchets as well. I dont know if its for digging holes or what. Any ideas?


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Reamer for removing burs around a hole.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a reamer for cleaning the ends of pipes after cutting. It removes the bur left on the inside of the pipe by the cutter.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

They got it!


----------



## Luke2 (Sep 15, 2011)

awesome thanks guys. never would have guessed that since its about a foot long and pretty heavy. Thanks! any idea on how much these are worth? I'm planning on just hanging it in my garage since i bought it for 5 dollars.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Do a little Googling and you will find they are expensive to buy new. For 5 bucks you got a bargain even if you never use it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Everybody Above is wrong!! * If you Ear Wax that is Hard To Remove then you ….JUST KIDDING!!

It's a "Burr Remover" or in some cases a Tool that "Bevels" the Inside Edge of a Pipe.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a hemrhoid remover for people that enjoy pain! Or a primitive dental tool!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pipe reamer. For removing the burr on steel pipe when it is cut with a pipe cutter (as opposed to a hacksaw or Sawzall). It ratchets because it is not an easy operation by hand.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah!! I have used them for both burrs on conduit and ear wax.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

An 18th century surgical instrument for hemorrhoid removal? OUCH!!! ;>)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya'll are all wrong. It's an ejection tool to remove daughter's boyfriends from your couch once they've pissed you off.

Sorry. Couldn't resist and my daughter's new boyfriend just left when he seen I wasn't exactly a happy camper with his lousy attitude.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

what? ya'll no what that is! its a taper drilling thing a ma gig. when u need a tapered hole thats the drill to do it.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

William,

Years ago, when my daughters discoverede boys (and vise-versa), I hit upon a plan that actually worked for a few years. I waited until the third day of the school year, walked into the building (I was presodent of the PTA so I could just walk in), picked a guy at random, beat the crap outa him and left him lying, twitching with bone ends protruding, in a pool of blood. Before leaving, I would drop a picture of each daughter on his chest. Worked like magic; for a while.

Steve


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Steve, I hope that was a joke.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Why would it be a joke? 
This guy last night caught me off guard. I usually have at least one firearm needing cleaning that I make sure to be working on when daughter's boyfriends decide to make a visit. It helps more when I remind them that I know every hill and hollow within a fifty mile radius in which to get rid of a body.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

........... and you guys jumped on me.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I remember seeing my Dad use one of these when plumbing on the family farm. Dad did most of his own plumbing and this was in the days of galvanized pipe. He placed the pipe in a machine that rotated it and he used one tool to cut the pipe, another to put threads on the pipe and this tool to ream out the inside and remove any burrs.

As an FYI - most farmers, especially in my Dad's era, had skills as carpenters, mechanics, welders, plumbers, electricians, etc..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry juniorjock. I'm a little lost. Who jumped one you? And why?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Never mind William. Long story. Thanks for asking though.


----------

